# North myrtle beach bait



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

I will be staying in north myrtle beach for a week starting tomorrow, currently on my way down, I have a castnet and sabiki rigs, is there anywhere around that I can catch live bait? And if not where as what bait would you recommend buying, personal messages welcome, also curious how the fishings been? Blues? And how big?
Thanks


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been hearing there's bait all over the surf zone. I was there two weeks ago fishing surfside pier, I caught some nice whiting and two blues around 12". I was the closest to the sand out of anyone fishing. All caught on shrimp.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Those would be frozen shrimp correct? There's no live shrimp around right now right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No "fresh" shrimp, correct. Get eating shrimp and jig you up some bluefish and fillet them, cut the fillets into 1/2" squares and fish on the bottom for whiting. Spanish should be here soon. Water has been mud all week so I haven't seen any bait. I got some good eating sized blues 15" or so on cut whiting and croaker tonight in about 18" of water.


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

Sand fleas are in the surf. Lots of small pinky sized ones. If you look hard enough, you'll find the big ones. Dug up 2 dozen thumb sized ones tonight on Surfside just south of the pier. Seen some bait fish in the surf, but didn't take too much time searching for them. If you're patient and search, you'll find the bait.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea they were fresh. Find a seafood market. Too be honest, from what I saw, I did the most catching on the pier that morning.


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

Seen a nice school of finger mullet in the surf yesterday near the Surfside pier.


----------

